# Whats a good frame to upgrade to from the 566? $1500 budget



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I've had the 566 for about 2 years and have upgraded everything on it except the frame and fork.

I'm running sram red + Ritchey WCS bar/stem + Thompson seatpost

I feel that the "bottleneck" if there is one, is the 566 frame. Whats a good frame to upgrade to: considering: a higher end Look, or a cannondale Supersix (evo?), Other?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I recommend Look 586, if you can swing it.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Outdoor-Sports-/159043/i.html?_nkw=look+586


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just my opinion however, if last winter Cervelo had that buy 2 get 1,000 off each sale, in your neck of the woods I'd consider searching for people who bought bikes, then realized it was more than they need, don't ride it afterall because their butt hurts....whatever. I think they are going to start popping up soon on C/L etc. You should be able to get a pretty good deal, all things considered. 
For just a frame...... winter usually is a great time to hunt. Lots of frames being stripped and sold. A 595, 586 or a 585 come to mind. I got a Time worldstar (s) if you're interested... (shameless ad).


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Whatever u guys have for sale, lmk, I'm 5'6


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The 566 is a very good bike. I jump on my wife's 566 sometimes and it's just so smooth. That said, my 585 feels so much quicker and snappier, with less effort. 
The only other bikes I've ridden are Pinarello, Scott, Cervelo. Of them, the Pin. rode pretty darn nice, but I don't like their hype and gimmickry. Scott was too stiff and Cervelo is getting too cliche and turning into the next Bianchi.

I've always wanted to own an E-post frame, but I don't know if a 586 would be a vertical move or lateral.

I think my next bike will be a Time, because they're the only bike that I respect as much as Look and is a dream bike for me. (Well there's Cyfac, but that's too out of reach).

Just go spend some time test riding bikes and see what you like.


----------

